# I'd Like Some Opinions



## pondscum21 (Dec 30, 2010)

This is a question of setting up a new tank to best suit a couple of Caribe Piranha. Since I have yet to buy any fish I want to be sure to have the tank set up correctly so I don't have problems down the road.

I have a fourty gallon long tank. Last I used it, about 3 years ago, I was raising some clown fish, a carpet anemone, and a couple other random salt water fish. Anyway, I pulled all the crushed corral from the tank and washed it off, dried it, and put it away. I was thinking of using, and in fact am using, this same crushed corral on the bottom of my tank. I also added some limestone rock and some feeder goldfish to get my nitrogen cycle started.

I'm feeling like I might be getting off to a bad start here as the goldfish are sickly and 4 or 5 have died so far. Also, I was reading on here about using sand, but I'm almost certain I used something similar to the crushed corral last time I raised a Piranha.

I'm real interested to hear your opinions and what you think I might be doing wrong at this point.

Here's a pic to give you a better idea...
























yea, that's chicken wire, don't ask


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

First of all, that tank is way too small for cariba... even a group of 3 would outgrow it within months. You should look into some of the smaller serra species if upgrading isn't an option -- something like a sanchezi, compressus, eigenmanni.

The crushed coral substrate and limestone rocks will also raise your pH -- not good for piranhas.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Your setup may be fine for african cichlids but not for p's. The sand will keep the pH very high (probably over 8). 40g also isn't sufficient for caribe (or any pygos) and is even less suitable when half the tank is filled with rocks.

If you want to start right:

-Get a differnt subtrate that will not increase the pH. Same for any rocks your using
- P's natrual habitat is more driftwood so if you want deco, dirftwood is more natural. If your dead set on alot of rock make sure it's not going to mess with the tanks pH
-Pygos are too big for a 40g. One of the smaller serrasalmus species is much better suited. These include sanchezi, irritans, eigemanni and a couple others.

Feeders also arn't best and there are much better methods to cycle then with gold fish. I beleive the cycle combined with a high pH and probably too high if a temperature (for goldfish) are why they arnt doign well and have killed some.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

If you only want one or two piranha for the 40gal. Checkout gold Mac/spilo for a solo fish


----------



## pondscum21 (Dec 30, 2010)

Cool. thanks for all the suggestions. I was worried about the PH being a problem. I'm stuck with this tank for awhile, so it sounds like I should be considering another species. Bummer, the Caribe seemed most appealing to me. I'm not sure what I had previously, but I kept one Piranha in a 20 gallon tank for about 15 years that never got larger than 7 ot 8 inches. It was a real cool fish.


----------



## pondscum21 (Dec 30, 2010)

Might I get away with a compromise, one fish, and lose at least half the rocks type situation? Is one Caribe too much for my 40 gallon tank?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Even if you took out all the rock (which you should do anyways since it alters the pH), it would still only be a temporary home for a cariba -- a juvenile can get to be 8"+ within the first year.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

pondscum21 said:


> Might I get away with a compromise, one fish, and lose at least half the rocks type situation? Is one Caribe too much for my 40 gallon tank?


 We're looking at a picture of the rock. We don't know how much it will effect your pH all we are saying is it can. To what degree depends on other factors but IMO it's much easier at this stage to just not use it then to have any rock mess with your pH. Some rock possibly but if you want rock deco i'd look for rocks and substrate that won't alter your pH.

All pygos can hit 10-12" eventually so a 40g isn't enough. After mayby a year or so depending on its dimentions. If you want a more permaenent tank i would just start off with a p that you know won't need to be upgraded.


----------

